# New to boating and Mt Pleasant



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey y’all just moved to Mt Pleasant and recently bought a Skimmer Skiff 16.6 looking forward to learning the area


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! Where did you move from? I grew up in Mt. Pleasant.


----------



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks! I’m from Columbia so not too far away


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice! Work took me to Columbia for a few years. Welcome back down to charleston.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Take a boating course and save on insurance!!!!!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats! Pay attention to the tides


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Also important to remember the fishing is worse the further to the south you go, no real reason to fish south of IOP.


----------



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Also important to remember the fishing is worse the further to the south you go, no real reason to fish south of IOP.


Any advice on where to put in? Does it make sense to put make sense to put in at Shem creek and run up to IOP?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Doesn’t matter where you put in between March through September, but you better be at the ramp before the sun if you want parking. I heard yesterday there was no parking at Remleys before 7 AM... Same with Shem Creek, Paradise and Garris. And for some reason, DNR has closed Buck Hall


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Welcome to town! 
The Folly ramp was full by 8 am!!! Of course it doesn’t help when 10 of the spots are taken by cars without trailer...they all got tickets tho 

@Copahee Hound - I was told Buck is closed because it’s federal 


Copahee Hound said:


> Doesn’t matter where you put in between March through September, but you better be at the ramp before the sun if you want parking. I heard yesterday there was no parking at Remleys before 7 AM... Same with Shem Creek, Paradise and Garris. And for some reason, DNR has closed Buck Hall


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Water Bound said:


> Welcome to town!
> The Folly ramp was full by 8 am!!! Of course it doesn’t help when 10 of the spots are taken by cars without trailer...they all got tickets tho


ran into the same, I decided to get a little extra sleep after being up all night with a newborn and arrived at 845 to find my only parking option on the side of the road over the bridge. They were giving tickets to anyone blocking the bike lane. Glad to hear they were ticketing for that, it’s clearly marked.


----------



## Aaron Davis (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s good to know, I’ll definitely plan on leaving early when I go out


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

I'll be moving to town in about three weeks from Athens, GA. Look forward to connecting with some of you guys. Welcome Aaron!


----------

